# Grosse Gurke's new plants



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

As some of you have read GG will soon be setting up a 450g tank. Well, I had some LARGE amazon swords (sold to me as that though I dont think they actually are) that were outgrowing my 125g tank. So, was talking to him and he mentioned he was looking for some large easy to care for plants so I hooked him up with a good deal on these two bad boys... (as reference, the green tube is 25")










Each plant has over 70 leaves, some of the leaves being 4" or wider.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

I cant wait to see that 450, with 7 geyri, and those monster swords. Big Riz continues to supply for the plant world!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice!! I cant wait to get them....I just hope I can keep them alive


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Those a nice specimens of bleheri.

But if Jeff really wants some very impressing plants, he should try Echinodorus argentinensis.
It has a tendency, though, to grow out of any tank. But in case there are no top glass and lights are well above the tank, then yes, this is the plant. Big meaty leaves.

Harry


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Holy freakin crap! those are some big as blades!! 
For sure GG you should do well with those puppies. Just get some flourish root tabs for them and they will be happy so long as they are under moderate light. I was able to get fair growth from my swords at even less then 1 wpg.

Just plant them dead center in the tank so they have room to streach out.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Holy freakin crap! those are some big as blades!!
> For sure GG you should do well with those puppies. Just get some flourish root tabs for them and they will be happy so long as they are under moderate light. I was able to get fair growth from my swords at even less then 1 wpg.
> 
> Just plant them dead center in the tank so they have room to streach out.


Lots of room to stretch out... at least 20"... preferably 24-30" and they will be very happy...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL they are HUGE!

They can easily fit into a USPS Priority box though..









Nice pickup GG, you will love these plants! I have 4 in a low light setup, and they grow pretty slow.. but steady. These guys seem to be the perfect size you need..
(maybe you need 2-3 more lol)


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL they are HUGE!
> 
> They can easily fit into a USPS Priority box though..
> 
> ...


They are going to end up going in one of those long triangle tube things... went to mail them today not realizing it was Veterans Day... oops









Anyways... in the process of growing out those two that you sold me long ago Dippy... they are about 16" tall now but I want to get them big and bushy like those two... should make his new tank look pretty well established with all nice big plants in it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

one question,, how ya gona keep fertz at a good level in such a big tank?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hey therizman1, not to jack this thread, but get me on Aim as soon as u can.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

cueball said:


> one question,, how ya gona keep fertz at a good level in such a big tank?


My guess is he will end up using powdered ferts and just keep a close eye on all of it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice planst and nice pickup gg~


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> nice planst and nice pickup gg~


agreed, really nice


----------

